# Coopers Ipa Recipe Ideas



## a_quintal (22/2/10)

Hi i'm about to do my last dump and stir before I move onto more creative beer making. Anyway i've got a Coopers IPA and I was wondering what kind of hops anyone would give it a nice kick? Also, any ideas for dry hopping too?


----------



## Pennywise (22/2/10)

I've never made the Coopers IPA kit, but when I used to do the Black Rock one I always lover a fair whack of Chinook in the last few mins of the boil. Can't see why it wouldn't be just as good or even better with the Coopers goo


----------



## RobboMC (22/2/10)

Fuggles and Goldings make a great IPA. Had one on the weekend made 
with a Canadian IPA kit, came out pretty good.

Are you using malt or brew enhancer with the kit?


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

I've used Fuggles with this kit to good effect. Always meant to re-try it with some EKG and/or Styrian Goldings as well but never got around to it.


----------



## a_quintal (22/2/10)

i guess ill go with the fuggles and goldings. should i add them in at 30min and 5 min? 20g additions? im not sure RobboMC whether ill use malt or brew enhancer. I want it to be as refreshing as possible, not too sweet


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

You may have a different idea of what "refreshing" means than I do but I dunno if you could do much to this kit to make that word apply. This is a pretty big beer for a kit. 

What are you after from the hop additions? A 30 min addition will add some bitterness and a fair whack of flavour. The 5 min would add mostly aroma. Your plan sounds alright to me - having said that I think the time I did this kit I did 35g Fuggles @ 60, 35g Fuggles @ 15 and 20g Fuggles @5 and if I were to do it again I'd up every addition, but I can see why that might not be for everyone.

[EDIT: I'd seriously consider using malt on this one if I were you. Maybe cut it with a small amount of dex if you want, save the BE2 for a more subtle kit].


----------



## a_quintal (22/2/10)

bum said:


> You may have a different idea of what "refreshing" means than I do but I dunno if you could do much to this kit to make that word apply. This is a pretty big beer for a kit.
> 
> What are you after from the hop additions? A 30 min addition will add some bitterness and a fair whack of flavour. The 5 min would add mostly aroma. Your plan sounds alright to me - having said that I think the time I did this kit I did 35g Fuggles @ 60, 35g Fuggles @ 15 and 20g Fuggles @5 and if I were to do it again I'd up every addition, but I can see why that might not be for everyone.
> 
> [EDIT: I'd seriously consider using malt on this one if I were you. Maybe cut it with a small amount of dex if you want, save the BE2 for a more subtle kit].



by refreshing not like a simple beer, i want a lot of flavour (i want my mouth to explode in taste to ponder). I just meant I didn't want a sweetness overpowering although if I use a good yeast, like a safale, then I should eliminate this. i guess the the amount of hops would solve this anyway. should i dry hop with fuggles as well?


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

I'd maybe lean towards the EKG (I presume these are the goldings you're talking about). But that might be because I've never done it with them and would like to see how they work out. Fuggles would do the trick in any case.

If you still do a 30min addition I don't think that there's much danger of sweetness being a defining quality of this beer. Just remember to keep your temps below 20 or else you'll get more of that weird part of the kit twang that can come across as sweetness for some pushing forward.


----------



## a_quintal (22/2/10)

bum said:


> I'd maybe lean towards the EKG (I presume these are the goldings you're talking about). But that might be because I've never done it with them and would like to see how they work out. Fuggles would do the trick in any case.
> 
> If you still do a 30min addition I don't think that there's much danger of sweetness being a defining quality of this beer. Just remember to keep your temps below 20 or else you'll get more of that weird part of the kit twang that can come across as sweetness for some pushing forward.




yeah i've managed to get a system that keeps it about 18 degrees. What about using both types of hops, equal amount but say 45g each @60, @30, @10


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

Whoa! Easy there, big fella. That will not be "refreshing". You may like it but it will be pretty chewy. That's 270g of hops. Add that to the tin's IBUs and you're making paint stripper there. For the first try I'd say go with your original hopping schedule but use both hops (or just one of your choosing).


----------



## a_quintal (22/2/10)

hahaha you can tell im new to this game. yeah i forgot bout the hops in the tin. ok time to see how it turns out


----------

